# 1968 Custom 10XL steering problem



## pjw10xl (Aug 25, 2011)

Hello
I am new to this forum so I apologize in advance if this subject has previously been addressed. I did a search and nothing came up so I thought I would ask.
I am in need of some advice/direction in removing/re-installing the steering shaft assembly (P/N 626A30A) and the Steering Shaft (P/N 626A29) on my lawn tractor. The gears on both ends of the parts have worn down and need to be replaced. I have tried to remove all the clip pins, set screws, etc. that I can find but neither one wants to pudge. I might be missing one or something on the horizontal steering shaft which runs under/thru the frame and connects to the steering arms but just can't seem to find it. Any words of advice or suggestions would be helpful.
thanks
PJW10xl


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!..pjw10xl.. I dont know much about the older craftsman but i bet someone here will be able to help you..


----------



## pjw10xl (Aug 25, 2011)

thanks. I actually took advantage of TS Irene coming thru yesterday and spent the day in the garage working on the tractor. I managed to finally get the steering gear shaft and shaft assembly removed and figured out a way to hopefully get it back to running order. Nothing like a rainy day to get some good garage time in.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

pjw10xl said:


> thanks. I actually took advantage of TS Irene coming thru yesterday and spent the day in the garage working on the tractor. I managed to finally get the steering gear shaft and shaft assembly removed and figured out a way to hopefully get it back to running order. Nothing like a rainy day to get some good garage time in.



Yep, and winter is right around the corner...


----------

